# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Perënditë dhe Perëndeshat Ilire

## fegi II

Varrosjet dhe Besimi te Iliret
Ne i njohim  ilirët kryesisht nga varret e tyre, në të cilat ata kanë investuar shumë, sikur  shpirtërisht ashtu  fizikisht.
Ne menyre te veqant karakteristike e Ceremonies e varrimit ilir ishte një grumbull gurësh  dhe dheun mbi varr.
Edhe pse varret e tilla nën tuma gjetur ne  disa rajone të Evropës, Epoka  e Bronxit, ilirët kane vazhduar edhe jashtë për vazhdimin e praktikave të tilla edhe në disa zona, edhe në periudhën romake.
Në mungesë të fragmenteve të kockave, vetëm te varrosurit objekte mund të tregojnë dallimin në mes të një mashkulli dhe një varr femër, siç është rasti me varret mbretërore në Atenica pranë Qacakut. 28
Kalimi gradual nga rituali për vendosje trupi rituale djegje, në kohët romake përgjithësisht interpretohet si një shenjë respekti të madh për jetën e përtejme.
Por pas të gjitha të dhënat në dispozicion, adhurimit te  mishërimin e gjarprit  e Nënës së Madhe, Thane dhe Vidasusit ishin të zakonshme për të gjitha fiset ilire kryesisht për shkak se kjo hyjni të lidhura me kultin e bujqësisë dhe pjellshmërisë.
Sipase gjetjeve jane te regjistruar mbi 66 Perendi e Perendesha ilire 
Perendit dhe Perndeshat Ilire
Bindi (zot i detit dhe ujit në përgjithësi, të ngjashme me Neptunit Romak  ), 
Vidasus (zot i kullotave, e cila ishte e ngjashme me zotin Silvan),

Draconi dhe Draccena: çift hyjnor.
Perëndeshë Nutrika:  mbrojtës i fëmijëve.
Sentona - perëndeshë që ishte i lidhur me kultin e bujqësisë.
Ika- Nimfa e një lumi në Liburni (po dhe në Flamona)
perëndeshë e pjellorisë.
HistrijA (Histria) - perëndeshë mbrojtës i të gjithë zonën gjeografike të Istrise.
Mezana ka qenë hyjni supreme e daunëve dhe mesapëve 
Boria - zot i erës.
Nebra - perëndeshë e stuhive dhe mjegullave.
Trita - perëndeshë e shëndetit. 
Emri i saj nuk ka ne  zonen  përkatësia te Istrias tashmë mund të shihet në emrat e territorit të Bosnjës dhe Hercegovinës në format Tritan, Tritanon ose Traitan. 
Melosoka -  ilire lokale zot mbrojtës .
Anzotika-Hyjneshë e liburnëve me atribute të hyjneshës së bukurisë dhe të dashurisë (Afërditës, Prende: perëndeshë e dashurisë.
Boa: gjarpri hyjnore.). 
Verbti: Perëndi i zjarrit dhe eres  veriore  që shkakton zjarret.
(në shqip: Bukuri  e qiellit) në kohë të lashta ilire tre perëndit që ndanë botën në qiell, deti dhe nëntokës.
Thana, Tana, Thiana ose Zana (te shqiptarët): perëndeshë ilire barazohet me Diana romake,ata kishin  tri dhi me brirë të artë. 
Dioni Duali ishte hyjni e ilirëve paionë.
Derroni është hyjni e ilirëve peionë
Andini apo Deus Andinus           ishte hyjni e trevave dardane.
Në malet shqiptare Zana jeton si ora e malit, stolisur me guxim dhe bukuri. 
Medauri ose Armatosi: zot i luftës,kanë emra etnikisht ilirë. 
Paraqitur hipur një kali, me një shtizë në dorën e majtë.
Deo Andin dhe se janë gjetur vetëm në veçanti ne rajonin Dardan -  
perëndi ilire dedikuar Tatu
Redon: mbrojtës i marinarëve. 
Epidamni është hyjni i taulantëve
Perëndi në fytyrën e djalit afere  për të cilën duket delfin.
Perendi ose Shurda: zot thunder, burri i perëndeshës Prende.
Tadenus (perëndi i bukurisë, muzikës dhe i shërimit, e cila është identifikuar me Apollonin  greke), 
Parthinusi (ndoshta zot suprem i fisit Parthinian) dhe disa perëndi të tjera dhe perëndesha.
Perëndia  Zbeltiurdus (Zbeltiurdud, Zbelsurdus) përmendet në tre mbishkrimet e gjetura në monumente në Dardani (monumente të dedikuara për zot Zbeltiurdus u gjetën në Kaçanik (Kaçanikut), Lubanci afër Shkupit (Shkup) dhe në Dovezencu pranë Kumanovës (Kumanov).
"Megjithatë, pavarësisht nga fakti se ai ishte zot suprem i fiseve trak  Denteleta.
i cili ishte identifikuar me Zeusin dhe Jupiterin romake, beson se ai mund të adhurohet si Perëndi vendase dardane

1.lloj ene prej balte nga Donje Doline Bosne
2.Altar nga Vedenisa pran Podujeves dedikim perendeshese   Dardane
3.Altar nga fshati  Smire Viti, Kosove dedikuar perendeshes vendase Dardane
4.Fig. 4. Monument perëndi ilire dedikuar Tatu
Në Buljesovce ( Vranjë) (Bulesovc Vramjes) gjetur një monument (Fig. 4) e cila është ngritur nga  një oficer i ushtrisë, i cili ka një shfaqje të mirë dhe ka një përkushtim Deo Attonipal, që është, përveç në këtë mbishkrim të panjohur.

----------


## fegi II

Fotoja  gjarpri ishte një simbol i fuqisë seksuale sidomos në mesin e ilirëve të jugut.
Edhe në kohët romake ato përdoren gjithashtu perkushtim  altaret në Dardani (afër Shkupit) dueti gjarper (boa) Drakonu dhe Drakoni.
Ato ishne te zakonshme dekorim për këmbët,qafore,duarrve etj.  
Simbol i pjellorisë dhe nivelet seksuale, gjarpri me vonë u sfiduar nga  autoritet krishtere  mbi jetën shpirtërore të ilirëve.
Ky  buron nga përshkrimi i Shën Jeromit (i lindur në Iliri) Jeta e Shën Hilarionit, i cili erdhi në Epidauru në vitin 365 pas krisht.për të liruar popullin e tij nga ndëshkuese nga gjarpëri  gjigante Boe, i cili e ngrëke shtazet dhe popullin.
I Shenjeti  vrau  gjarpërin, dhe  krishterët kanë përkujtuar shume kohësh mbi  fitoren (Life S. Hilarion 9).
Ne ate  rajon  fotoja gjarpërit jo vetëm të kujton legjendën e Cadmusit. por edhe lidhja midis Epidaurust ilire dhe kultit  hyjni Asklepit, perëndisë se sherimit  Epidaurus në Greqi. ku ka  gjithashtu një rol të rëndësishëm.
Vrasja e gjarpërinjt e kryer nga St. Hilarion. duhet të ketë pasur një ndikim simbolik të njerëzeve në këtë rajonë.
Listat e figurave dhe paraqitjet te ilirët kishin një lloj të një rëndësie shpirtërore do të përfshijë më shumë se 60 emra(personazh) nga para-romake dhe periudhes romake.
Disa erdhën nga zona të tjera,svastika në veri me kokën e një kalë, nga Egjeu koha e bronzit, sëpatë dyfishtë  pëllumbat, luani  dhe maska ​​e varrimit, dhe nga lindja dhe Sfinks dhe maca .
Fuqia mbrojtëse dhe qetësues të Amulets është e qartë nga shumë shembuj të formave të tilla, të tilla si një falusi, dora, këmbë dhe dhëmbët e kafshëve.
Hyjnitë ilire janë të shënuara në monumentet nga periudha romake. të barabartë me perënditë e panteonit klasike (shih Figurën 34).
Me sa duket ka pasur një hyjni ilire e vetme apo dominuese , dhe disa janë padyshim vetume ne zona të vetëm të caktuara.
Pra, për disa hyjni gjenden vetëm në Istri, të tilla si Eia,Melesok, BorIa dhe Iria. Anzotica ishte  liburne
Venera dhe shfaqet në imazhin tradicional të perëndeshës klasike.
Hyjnesha   e dyte vendase  ishte Latra, Sentona dhe nimfa Ica.
 te cilenë e perkujshtuar ne  Istrin  lindore ne  burimi të ujit e cila është tani ende  e njohur me këtë emër. 
Në mesin e Japodeve, udhëheqësit e fiseve janë altarët perkushtimit  në burim Privilica afër Blhaćit me  hyjnin vendase  Bindu, i cili identifikohet me Neptunin, perëndi klasike e  burimeve te detit.
FIG.34.Reliefi Dianes dhe tjera perendesha nga Bosne

----------


## fegi II

Fig. 5. Altar kushtuar perëndeshës Atti
Fig.6.Altar kushtuar e nje perendi te panjohur Mund(...)
Mbishkrim në një monument, i gjetur në Shkup, referuar hyjnise Dracco dhe Draccena, i cili mund të jene hyjni  autentik autoktone janë të lidhur me adhurimin e gjarpërinjeve, shumë e përhapur në mesin e Ilirima.

Perendesha Quadrivia është përmendur edhe në të njëjtën monument në Shkup, megjithatë, ajo që, së bashku me Perëndeshen  Bivio dhe Triviom, adhurohej në Gjermani, Pannoni, Dalmaci dhe Dakia, ku si perëndeshë e udhëkryq qëndronte së bashku me Perendin  Silvan dhe perënditë tjera ilire.
Në rajonin dardan është gjetur vetëm kjo monument ne Bardovcë pranë Shkupit, në të cilën kjo  perëndeshë përmendet "Quadriviasacra'.
Naser Ferri. Besimet dhe adhurimet e perëndive para krishtere ne Dardani / Kultet dhe besimet e para-krishterë Dardanisë
http://www.anubih.ba/godisnjak/god41...jak%2041-8.pdf

----------


## fegi II

Përveç adhurimin e këtyre perëndive, në lidhje me adhurimin e perëndive vendase  është i njohur shumë mirë dhe respekti version lokal i adhurimit Jupiter, por kur Jupiteri shfaqet me një përkushtim IOMVPP, e cila mund të lexohet si: Jovi Optima Maxima Ulpianensi-35
(Monumenti u gjet në Batushë (Batushë) në fund të fshatit e Graçanicës (Graçanicë), në afërsi Ulpiane (Ulpiana) dhe daton në shekullin e III pas Krishtit)
Njëra është monumenti i dytë, megjithatë, kushtuar Jupiterit, e cila është ka përmendur si Jupiter Aepilafius, megjithatë, ajo është konsideruar te jetë  perendi vendase dardane apo thrakenë me Zeusin apo Jupiterin romake  Culminalisoni. "

faqe 140
Në territorin e sotme e Kosovës (Kosova), gjatë disa viteve të fundit janë gjetur monumente me një përkushtim: Jom Propulsatori, (Një altar dedikuar për Jupiterin Propulsatoru (Propulsator - një që korrupsioni largon rrezikun) është gjetur në fshatin Bajska (Bajski) fund Vuçiternës (Vushtrri).
Fig. 7. Altari i dedikuar për perënditë e treshIt Capitoline


 dhe sikur  JOM COH (ortale) për të cilat mund të supozohet se ato ishin perëndi vendase identifikuar me Jupiterin romak për "interpretationin romak (monumentet të dedikuara për Jupiterin Cohortalisu janë gjetur në fshatin vllahi (Vllahi e Bajgores ) e (Mitrovicë te Kosovës) në fshatin Vrbové (Vërbovc) Viti te Kosoves dhe jashtë Kosovës monumentet me përkushtimit të tillë janë gjetur në fund të Naissus (Petroviq 1979 77))(monumente që diskutojnë geniuse mbrojtës i vendbanim ilir dhe stacion janë gjetur në fshatrat Batushë (Batushë), Laplje Selo (Llapnasellë) (Turićev)dhe Slatina (Sllatinë). 
Disa monumente kanë përkushtimin Domen et Domnae, si mbiemrat rrjedh nga Dominus fjala latine.

Adhurimi i perëndive te pateonit zyrtare Romak
Të romake mjetet zyrtare fetare, para së gjithash, adhurojnë perënditë Capitoline Troika jupiter, Junon dhe Minerva, Fig. 7), dhe perëndive të tjera dhe perëndesha të cilët
Jupiteri është përmendur në dhjetëra monumente, kryesisht vetëm, dhe tributes mbart atribut për: jom (catch Optimo Maximo), IOM Sacra (Sacro), ose atribut tjetër në të tilla si:
CapitolinusP paternus / "Depulsorć" dhe Fulgurator ose Fulminator

(Ky atribut është përmendur në monumentet që janë gjetur në fshatin Kostrc (Kostërc) në drejtim të Mitrovicës (Mitrovicë e Kosovës) të Pejës (Pejë) dhe rreth Naissus)

47.Shenja një nga monumentet e gjetura në Ulpiani përmendur në këtë formë jo-tradicionale të Jupiterit atribut Depolsor. 48 atribut Fulgurator ose Fulminator përmendur në mbishkrimin e një monumenti në Nish (Nishi).

----------


## fegi II

Fig. 8. Altar kushtuar perëndeshës Junoni
Fig. 9. Relievi me imazhin e perëndeshës Diana

Capitoline Troika Juno dhe Minerva. 
(monumente të dedikuara për Capitoline Trijad u gjetën në fshatin Bllacë (2 kopje) dhe në Creševu afër Shkupit, në Prizren (Prizren), (Mitrovica e Kosoves), dhe në disa vende të tjera)

me perëndive të tjera dhe perëndesha apo për të gjithë perëndive (DIIS Deabusque omnibus) panteonin zyrtare romake, si dhe në disa shembuj, dhe së bashku me perënditë dardane lokale. 

Jupiter dhe të gjithë perendit janë të dedikuar për monumentet e gjetura në Graçanicë (Graçanicë), Novopazar Banja, Nish, dhe monumentet e dedikuara për Jupiter, Herculesin dhe Neptuni janë të përkushtuar altarët e gjetur në Mitrovicë (Mitrovica e Kosoves), Jupiteri, Libero dhe Hylari dedikoi një monument në Nish , Jupiteri dhe perënditë Caelus dhe Teni dedikuar monument u gjet në fshatin Brazda pranë Shkupit, Jupiteri dhe geniuses monumentet gjenden në fshatrat e Turićevac (Turiqevc) dhe Slatina (Sllatinë), perënditë Dracco dhe Draccena monumentin që gjendur në fshatin Bllacë afër Shkupit, etj

----------


## fegi II

Si pjesë e Capitoline Trojkës dhe monumentet epigrafik të zbuluara në gjithë pjesen te Dardanisë romak, përmend Minerva, perëndeshë e diturisë dhe mbrojtës i artit, zanatet dhe aftësi të ndryshme, e cila ishte identifikuar me vetë me Athinen PaIadom.55
Minerva vete ne rajonin dardan dedikuar për vetëm një monument në të cilën fjala është përmendur si Minerva Augusta, ( Monumenti u gjet në fshatin Lauscha (Laush) fund Srbica (Skenderaj) dhe daton nga shekulli i parë pas Krishtit.)
dhe nga ana tjetër, monumentet e përmendur së bashku me Jupiter, Junon dhe Heraklit.(Monumentet i gjetur në Mitrovicë (Mitrovicë), Bllacë afër Shkupit dhe Prizrenit (Prizren
Perëndeshë e dritës, , lindjes, muaj, dhe aftësitë e gjuetisë për të trajtuar  armëve, e cila ishte identifikuar me Artemisin, Diana (Fig. 9) 
në Dardanin romake shfaqet në monumentet epigrafik nga shekullin e dytë pas Krishtit.

Në disa shembuj të monumenteve dedikuar për Dianen dhe pastaj ajo mbart atribut Augusta.(në të dedikuar për Diana e 3 monumenteve gjenden në nivelet në zonat veriore Dardan)
dhe një monument i dedikuar për Dianen dhe Apollonin se bashku .
Pas pushtimit romak të Dardanise, Diana romake filloi të identifikohet me Dianen ilire, dhe ata të dy adhuruan njëjtin emer.60

Në pjesë të ndryshme të zonave Dardane Diana u adhuronin së bashku me Perëndinë Silvanin.61
Marsi ishte perëndinë supreme romake të luftës dhe mbrojtës të luftës, luftëtar dhe luftën se fatit që është identifikuar me Arejom  (Aresom 62

Perëndia Mars ne rajonin dardan përmendur në monumentet epigrafik nga shekullin e dytë pas krishtit, që gjendet në zonën edhe ka Campestris atribut, dhe në disa të gjeturave të tjera ka Equitum atribut, i cili është dëshmi e shenjës së tij luftarak dhe kuajve .
Monumentet Dedicant dedikuar për zotin Mars, ishin kryesisht ushtarë dhe oficerë, si dhe një njësi e tërë ushtarake: Cohors II Aurelia Dardanorum të cilat janë rekrutuar dhe ku ata shërbyen ne Dardani.

Perendesha  Belloni, e  cila  në kohët e lashta ishte perciellse e perëndisë Mars, dhe adhurimi i saj u ndal gjatë kohes  Sule (Cornelius Sulla, 138 të 78 pes), është i përkushtuar për një monument që gjendet në një fshat pranë Shkupit Bardovcë (Fig. 10).
Ajo është e njohur vetëm për sot, ai dedikoi një monument në Moesia Epërme, dhe zona dardane, por në të njëjtën kohë është një nga disa monumenteve të dedikuar Belloni dhe provincat tjeera Danubit.
Për shkak të rolit të saj luftëtar, Mars dhe Belloni u sakrifikuan robërit e  lufte. "
Mercury, zot e preferuar e tregtisë, ekonomisë, kube dhe hajdutë dhe mbrojtës i të dërguarit, i cili me te njejtin Hermesin

Fig. 10.Altar kushtuar perëndeshës Bellon

----------


## fegi II

Fig. 11. Altar  dedikuar për Jupiteri, Neptuni dhe perëndive të tjera
Ne rajonin  dardan është përmendur vetëm në mbishkrimet në dy monumente që janë gjetur në fshatrat Kosh te Klinë (Kline) Pejës (Pejë) dhe fshatit Staradran fund të Istog (të njëjtë), të cilët janë të dedikuar për Mercurin gjithashtu.
Ne monumenti nga fshati Kosh përkushtimit është shkruar si Mercurio, pa shoqërues atribut për të. 66 dhe personi i dëmtuar nga monument Staradran ai përmendet si Mercur ... Allator.67
Në Ulpiani u zbuluan dhe dy statuj bronzi  e lartësisë te zotit Mercury e 6 dhe 12.8 cm.68
Ndryshe nga zonat Dardan dhe krahina të tjera në rajonin e Danubit dhe Poanju Mercury ishte  një zot shumë i nderuar, i cili shpesh barazohet me disa perëndi vendase  69?

Fig. 12. altar kushtuar perëndisë Liber

Perëndia e ujit, sidomos detit dhe oqeanit '' e cila barazohet me Poseidonit , dhe të ilir Japodet  me Bindin, me  zotin romak  Neptune "në Dardani është përmendur në disa mbishkrime nga monumenti nga shekulli i dytë në brigjet e lumit Ibër (iber) dhe Drina (Drini), ne të Kosovën e sotme  (Kosova).
Monument i pare përkushtuar për  Neptunin dhe Jupiterin, Minerven dhe Herculesin, (foto 72) dhe tjetra është një monument i dedikuar për vetë Neptuni, dhe mbi të një përkushtim të lexuar (Fig 11.): Neptune Augusto Sacra (73 altari u gjet në Prizren (Prizren)
Gjithashtu, si hyjnia e ujit në monumentet epigrafik përmendi nimfë,  percijells i perëndeshës Artemides, që janë shenjtëruar monumente pranë burimet shëruese që ndihmojnë përmirësimin e
70 Colonna 2003 287
7L Kukoc 2.005,125-134; Ferri 2009 231-24l.
72 Altari u gjet në Mitrovicë (Mitrovica e Kosoves) (Mirditë 1981.263, n. 310)
(Vulic 1931 325, Mirdita 1981 261, n 299.).
143

----------


## fegi II

Fig. 13. Altar kushtuar perëndis Fortuni
Fig. 14. Përfaqësimi Visual i perëndeshës Fortune

shenjtëro apo familjarët e tyre, siç dëshmohet nga pas shenjtërimit:
Deabus Sacrum Virginibus dhe Nymphis Salutaribus 
Gjetjet arkeologjike dëshmojnë se monumentet dedikuar për nimfat mjaft të zakonshme në krahinaT të tjera te banuar nga Iliret75
Adhurimi i Herakliut ose Herkulit, heroit dhe gjysmëperëndi
Në monumentet e Romake ne  Dardani dedikuar për Herakliut vijnë nga shekujt e dytë dhe të tretë pas Krishtit, dhe në disa shembuj që kanë qenë të përkushtuar për vet Heraklen , ku ai atribut gjerë për: kujdestarit, Sanctus dhe Naissatus, por janë shembuj më të zakonshme ku monumentet e dedikuara të Herakliut, së bashku me Jupiterin, Minerven, Asklepin dhe Neptuni (Monumenteve dedikuar Herkulit u gjetën në fshatin Milladinovci pranë Shkupit (Shkup), në Gazdare (2 monumente) ne  Žukovcu afër Nishit, dhe monumentet e dedikuara për Hercules së bashku me të perëndive të tjera, janë gjetur në Studenica (Studenice) Istog (të njëjtë) në Prizren (Prizren, 2 monumente
74 
u gjetën dy monumente të dedikuara për nymphs në Dardani qendrore në Kaçanik (Kaçanikut) dhe në Kuršumlijska Banjë (Baja e Kursbumlise) (Čerškov 1969 66, Mirdita 1981 253, n 240.).
 Liber, perendi i pjellorisë, bujqësi, veçanërisht vreshtarisë, lëvizja rrethore e kohës në natyrë dhe lirisë, së bashku me perëndeshën  Libera është një nga më të vjetër e çifteve hyjnore të panteonin romak. 78
Në Liberu ne mes të marsit, festës Liberalia, e ndjekur nga percijellsit rituale dhe Libera adhurohej bashkë me Jupiterorn, i cili ishte më i vjetri  perëndia romak i hardhisë dhe vines.79
Libera dhe Liberum adhurohej në provincat e Danubit në Pannoni, Dalmaci, Moesia, Daki dhe Thraki, ku u adhuronin te varfërit? 
Një monument për shekuj II gjendet në Naissus, i dedikuar për zot Libero bashku me Jupiterin, Junon dhe perëndeshë Hylarom, i cili zëvendësoi perëndeshë atje dhe një monument nga shekulli i III, gjendet në Luboten në afërsi të Shkupit (Shkup), Liber I përmendur dedikim vet Libero Patri (Liber Pater,

Libero dhe LiberoM adhurohej në provincat e Danubit në Pannonia, Dalmaci, Moesia, Dakia dhe Traki, ku u adhuronin te varfërit? Një monument për shekuj II

----------


## Akuamarini

..............................................

----------


## fegi II

Për një tjetër, monumenti i shekullit të III, gjendet në Luboten në afërsi të Shkupit (Shkup), Liber I përmendur në dedikim: Libero Patri .82 (Liber Pater, Fig 12).

Perëndesha Terra Mater, e cila është, përveç tjerash, ishte mbrojtës i minatorëve. 83 ne rajonin  dardan e përmendur vetëm ne një monument i gjetur në fshatin Brazda pranë Shkupit (Shkup) bashke me Perëndinë Caelus, mishëruar qiellin dhe ishte i nderuar në Lindje, dhe perëndin i Pontit, i cili mishëruar detin 84
Në një numër të krahinave të Perandorisë Romake këtë Krishtlindje shenjtëruar monumente për shëndetin e perandorëve ose ata që kanë monumentet ngritur dhe të shenjtëruar.
Perëndeshë e fatit dhe progresit barazohet numërimin j është perëndeshë Tyche (Fig. 14), por ka pasur fantazmat mbrojtës quajtur Fortunae.85
Në rajonin  dardani  zbuluar disa monumente të dedikuara për perëndeshë Fortuna (Fig. 13), në të cilën është përmendur si numërimin Sacra, Salutaris, Aeterna Domina ose Dea Portuna (monumente të dedikuara për perëndeshës Fortuna gjendet në fshatin Gorno Nerezi pranë Shkupit (Shkup), në Barovu, Kumanovë (Kumanov)  Lipjan, fshati Čiflak (Çifllak) pranë Rahovecit (Rahovec) dhe Nish , një origjinë kronologjike nga I, II dhe shekullit të III pas Krishtit)
Në një monument nga Ulpiana, Fortuna është përmendur si një mbrojtës familjes i Furiusit , e cila ishte e madh dhe e pasur në nje  pronësi të familjes në posedimin e të cilit ishte e mëdha rreth Ulpianës.(monumente të dedikuara për nimfat  u gjetën në Kaçanik, ku një monument kushtuar Deabus Sacre Virginibus, dhe në Kurshumliji Banjë, ku dedikuar Nymphis Salutaribus.)

Nimfate , hyjnitë femra dhe mbrojtësit e natyrës dhe fenomeneve natyrore që kanë pasur forma të ndryshme dhe emra të ndryshëm të përbashkëta  (najade, drijade, oreade  dhe druga)  88 në Dardani romake të referuara si mbrojtës i shëndetit (Fig. 15) .

Genii, edhe pse ata nuk ishin perëndi, në kuptimin e mirëfilltë të fjalës, megjithatë, janë pjesë e fesë së vjetër romake. Ato ishin qenie, të cilat nuk kane egzistu.
perëndi, por ata mund të japin jetën e njeriut, për të mbrojtur gjatë jetës së tij dhe së bashku me atë të vuajë.
Sipas këtij besimi, secili njeri kishte gjeniin  e tij, dhe çdo grua mbrojtës saj Junon.
Në shoqërinë romake ishte secili betuar gjeninë e tij. 90
Nga jeta personale e njeriut, gjenet janë transferuar me kalimin e kohës në fushën e jetës familjare, dhe më pas në jetën publike, në mënyrë që çdo njeri, çdo gjë, kafshë, çdo fshat, në çdo qytet, kamp ushtarak, ushtarake 91Î njësi të ngjashme pati gjeninë e tyre, të cilët ata i mbroni .92
Në  rajonin dardan monumentet te qenieve te shenjtëruar filluan të shfaqen në shekullin e dytë pas eres sone, dhe shumica e tyre të përkushtuar e monumentve  jane nga shek. III. (monumente nga shekulli i dytë, dedikuar geniit , janë gjetur në Prizren, dhe ata që vijnë nga shekulli i tretë janë gjetur në fshatrat Dobrushe .Batushë,Laplje Selo (Lllapnaselle) Turićevce dhe Slatine)
Per ta  përmendin geniit ilire stacionuar ne vendbanimet, njësitë ushtarake, dhe dy herë gjenive municionetcipija D. D. (Municipium D. D.) dhe Ilirika geniuses (stationis Genii, Genii municipii DD Genii Illyric te njejta (Mirdita 1981 279, n. 353.)
90 Robinson / Wilson 1976,227. 91 Webster 1969 266
92 Speidell984, 355
Fig. 15. Altari i dedikuar për nimfat
145

----------


## fegi II

Që ne te ardhmen ne rajonin  dardan, si dhe në pjesë të tjera të Perandorisë Romake, genij  të fituara karakteristika lokale 95 për shkak se nderimi  disa nga  geniit ishte duke zene  vende në besimet dardani vendase   dhe mitologjike.
Adhurimi i perandorit mbizotëron lidhje e qartë në mes perandorit në njërën anë dhe ushtrisë dhe popullatës së krahinave, nga ana tjetër, dhe e shfaqi, përveç portreteve të parave.96
Vendosja edhe ne te  veshur shifrat perandorake në kampe ushtarake dhe vendosjen mbishkrimet përkushtuese në monumentet në ndërtesat publik  dhe madje edhe objektet e çmuara të përditshëm (EN 16).
Zakoni i adhurimit te perandorëve vjen nga Lindja, ku ai u paraqiti  dhe zhvilluar pasardhësit e Aleksandrit të Madh (356 - 323 pes), dhe ne  Perëndimi adhurimet e perandorëve në pushtet nuk ishte thelbësore gjeri ne  shekullin III të pas Krishtit.
Duhet të theksohet se të krishterët nuk e adhuronin perandoret, dhe madje  ase edhe titullin Kyrios që perandorë veshur, sepse sipas krishterëve mësuar këtë titull mund të ndahet  vetëm per  Perëndinë dhe Krishtin. 97

Monumentet me mbishkrime kushtuar perandorëve romakë janë gjetur në të gjithë rajonet e dardanëve, dhe data nga shekullin e dytë dhe të tretë pas Krishtit Mbishkrimet qe bartin monumentet e dedikuara për  perandorë, mund të shihet se këto monumente janë gjetur në zonën dardane shenjtëruar perandorët :. Trajan, Hadrian, Caracalla, Septimius Severus, Galien, Gordian, Alexander Severus, Antoninus Pius dhe perandorët e tjerë romakë.
Në lidhje me adhurimin e perandorëve, duhet përmendur se, pavarësisht nga fakti se perandorët nderuar dhe adhuruar, kur ata ishin gjallë, dhe i njohur shembuj të ashtu-quajtur. "Damnatio memoriae", apo emrat e fshirjes.
98 
monumente të dedikuara adhurimin e perandorëve të shekullit të dytë u gjetën në Shkup (Shkup),Hani  Elezit (Hani, dy monumenteve), Graçanicë (Graçanicë), Soçanicë (Socanica, 3 monumente), dhe këto monumente nga shekulli i tretë janë gjetur në fshatrat Bardov dhe Brazda afër Shkupit, pastaj në Katllanovë dhe Lopatë në afërsi të Kumanovës dhe Batushë,Kaçanik (Kaçanikut, dy monumenteve), Laplje Selo (Llapnasellë) iSočanici (Socanica) Kosova ka (Kosovë) dhe nivelet në Serbi sot (Serbi )
Fig. 16. Ene Silveri (domesticum Instrumentum) i dedikuar per perandorin Konstantinin
Fig. 17. Altari është i dedikuar për të gjithë perëndive dhe perëndeshave

----------


## fegi II

]lidhja midis perandorëve dhe ushtrisë konfirmon se dedicators monumentet e dedikuara për të perandorit dhe romaket ne Dardani ishin ushtarë, oficerë dhe madje edhe njësitë ushtarake, të tilla si ajo ishte në nivele ku shumë monumente si iniciator përmendur Cohors II Aurelia Dardanorum Miliaria Equitata e cila përbëhej nga vetëm ushtarë Dardan.100
Në kontekstin e hyjnive adhurimit  zyrtare Roman duhet të përmenden dhe disa monumente të gjenden në zonën dardane te cilët ishin dedikuar për të gjithë perëndive dhe perëndeshave së bashku.* (monumente të tilla të zbuluara në Zlokućane pranë Shkupit (I/II shekullit), Sibovc (Sibovc, shek II), Nish (Nish, 1 / II e shekullit),Lipjan, shekulli II/III), Vushtrri, shekulli i III) dhe Bllacë ( Bllaca, shekulli i III).
Këto monumente kanë mbishkrime DD (DIIS deabusque), D ET D (DIIS deabus) dhe DD OMNIBVS (DIIS deabusque ) (Fig. 17).*

Disa nga këto monumente që janë të një haraç për të aplikuar për Jupiterin si zot suprem, të tilla si një monument u gjet në Graçanicë: IOM ET DIS DEABVSQ OMNIBVS), 102 në monumentet e gjetura në Prokuplje (IOM CETERISQVE DIIS DEABVSQVE OMNIBVS) 103 dhe të Svrljig (Sverlig: IOM CETERISQVE DLLs DEABVSQVE lMMORTALIBVS) .104
Te ndryshme nga fetare , shumica e nen varreve (më shumë se 200 kopje) Takimi përkushtim DM (DIIS manibus) versionet me DMS (DIIS Manibus Sacrum) dhe DIM (DIIS  Manibus), i cili i përmban përkushtimin dhe rekomandimin për t'u kujdesur për shpirtrat e të ndjerit me një lutje perëndive Dii Manes, të cilët besonin se jetojnë në nentoke, botës  se ulte dhe se jane te pavdekshem.
Ky përkushtim, i cili nuk është e njohur në shekullin e parë pas Krishtit, filloi të përdorej në shekullin e dytë, dhe përdorimin e saj, më shumë  apo me pake dhe ka vazhduar gjeri te fillimi të formulës epigrafik krishterë në monumetet e varreve.
Ne mese  te adhurimit zyrtar Romak mund të klasifikohen dhe të numërohen adhurimin brendshme Lara (Lares domestici), 107 mbrojtës shpirtror dhe  të shtëpisë së familjes, të cilat janë të sigurta dhe të respektuar në Dardanin romake, edhe pse, në këtë zonë nuk ka prova epigrafik i adhurimit të tyre.(Čerškov 1969 68; thesar arkeologjik në vitin 1998, 597, pllaka me relief u gjeten në Ulpian)
Gjurmët e adhurimit "kalorësit thrak '(
dhe', janë gjetur kalorse Danubian '109 që ishin universale dhe mjaft te respektuar në Ballkan në Dardanin romake, edhe pse më pak në krahasim me zonat fqinje.
Përveç adhurimin te perëndive lokale dhe perëndive  panteonit zyrtarit romake , në krahinat e Perandorisë Romake në mënyrë të veçantë kanë zënë një vend të besimit dhe të adhurimeve te perëndive  te Lindjes, nga Egjipti dhe Siria, dhe adhurimin i perëndive, gjysmeperendi dhe vdekjet e njerëzve, të cilët kanë të interpretation romak, i barabartë me perënditë e panteonit romak, ose janë të nderuar në format origjinale.
Nga ky adhurim ka qenë më e përhapur adhurimi Jupiter Dolichenus (luppiter Dolichenus), i cili ishte nga  vendi Doliche në veri të Sirisë, dhe ishte e lidhur me zotin lindor  Baal, i cili ishte fillimisht perëndia i kohës, dhe më vonë adhuruar si zotëri te botës.
Ushtarët romakë, të cilët kanë shërbyer në njësitë ushtarake në Lindje, e kanë pranuar dhe përshtatur për të adhuruar,kështu, nga Baal Lindore dhe Jupiteri romake , dhe kane krijuar Jupiter Dolichenus , prej të cilave janë adhuruar dhe  zgjeruara në provincat e tjera të Perandorisë Romake.
Ushtarët ishin të lidhura në veçanti me Dolichenus dhe e adhuruan, sepse emri i tij do të thotë: ai që është i lindur, ku edhe hekuri, dhe për shkak se ai mishëruar forcën dhe fuqinë.
Ky adhurim shpejt u  përhape në të gjithë Perandorinë Romake, dhe sidomos provincat e Danubit ku sollen  Ushtarët Romak qe erdhen nga Dalmacia, dhe para se te  shërbenin  në legjionet e Lindjes), dhe ne rajonin dardane  erdhen gjatë mbretërimit të perandorit Septimius Severus (193-21l.,
1.Altar Jupiter /Dolichenus (Kroaci)

----------


## fegi II

Që nga bartësit e këtij adhurimit, apo ata të cilët kanë përhapur, ishin ushtarë dhe oficerë të origjinës Lindore te cilit kan shërbyer në njësitë shtesë ushtaraka apo tregtarë  të ushtrisë romake , ne nuk duhet të habitem qe ne rajonin dardan ka pak dëshmi epigrafik të adhurimit të Jupiterit Dolichenus, 113
sepse në kohën e përhapjes së adhurimit të tij të ushtrisë dhe tregtarët ishin në zonat lindore dhe veriore kufitare të provincës së Moesia Epërme  ose zonat jashtë Dardan etnike 
Përveç si mbajtës atribut për Dolihenus, Jupiteri është në disa monumente të Dardanisë në  kohen romake të referuara si IOM-it dhe IOM MELAN01l4 MELClD.1l5
Të dy kushtimit  një të përbashkët atribut Melano, mel-,per te  cilen është menduar 
se si  shenjë e perëndisë Zeus Melenos, e cila u konfirmua si mbrojtës i Mela-s në Bitini.
Forma e kushtimit (MELCID) përveç atribut për: MEL (ANO) ka një tjetër: CID (iesso), e cila mund të jetë një formë e latinizuar lidhur me perendin  Zeus Kidnessosom, e cila ishte e lidhur me qytetin e Kidnessos në Frigiji.116
Një tjetër adhurimi vendase , me origjinë nga Frigjisë, përmendet në një mbishkrim në një altarin te Ulpianës e cila është e vendosur në mes të shekullit te parë dhe  te dytë pas Krishtit. 
Ky monument është i përkushtuar për  Zeusin, i cili në këtë mbishkrim mbart atribut Ezaio (Fig. 18) dhe kjo është, me sa duket, ishte mbrojtës i minierave dhe minatorëve. 117
Përveç këtyre perëndive, monumentet epigrafik nga koha e sundimit romak në rajonin dardan dhe ka përkushtime  per perëndi dhe perëndeshave: Heri, Mithri, Apollon, Asclepit, Hygeia, Dionisi, Nemezi, Hylari, Sabaziju, Serapis, dhe janë gjetur gjurmë të adhurimit he-
LL5 Mirdita 1980 186,11.2; Mirdita 1981 251 11 236 1I6GMKM-LAB 1984 59

Fig. 18. Altar kushtuar Perendis Zeus Ezaiosu
Fig. 19.Altar i Mithras nga Ražanj afër Nishit

----------


## fegi II

Adhurimi i perëndisë persian Mithra (Mithra, Mitra, Mitra) e zgjeruar në Romë së bashku me adhurimin e perëndisë Jupiter Dolichenus, në shekullin e parë pas Krista.119 dhe ai kishte qenë gjate dhe i vetmi rival i krishterimit fe zyrtare e perandoris romake 
Ajo ishte adhurimi misterioze me të vërtetë  dhe doktrinal, e cila është e bazuar në sistemin e gjeoqendror, ose perkatsisht ne  perkatsi  Toka të tre sistemet planetare, të cilat janë përfshirë planetet: Saturn, Jupiter, Mars, Venus dhe Hëna, me theks të veçantë në marrëdhëniet e Tokës, Diellit dhe Hënes, 121
Mjaft herët, sipas përshkrimeve nga fillimi i shekullit të II pas Krishtit, adhurimi i  Mithras u  përhap në krahinat e Danubit, dhe përkushtime të përshkrimeve e mithras, monumente janë konfirmuar ne  dy variante varur në paraqitjen : SALT INVICTO MITHRAE, e cila është një version më I vjetër, dhe DEO SOLI INVICTO MITHRAE, që është versioni që strehim në periudhën pas 180 vjet pas eres sone.

Gjetjet arkeologjike dëshmojnë se monumentet e dedikuar për Perendin  Mithra ishte e zakonshme përgjatë Danubit, veçanërisht në Viminacij dhe rreth kampit ushtarak, të vendosura ne monumentet mithras në brendësi janë më pak të zakonshme, siç dëshmohet nga numri i vogël i gjetjeve të këtyre monumenteve të rajonit dardan (Fig. 19) .123
123 ne rajonin  dardan monumentet e Mithraes janë gjetur në fshatrat Çellopek dhe lopata (Llopat, 2 monumente) në afërsi të Kumanovës (Kumano), Klecovce, Ražanj, Remesian dhe ne Ravnoj dhe në Kosoven e sotme) u gjet vetëm një pllakë guri relief me imazhin e  perëndise  Mithraes, në Janjevë afer Prishtines
Fig. 20. Plallak nga Janjeva me pamjen  e Perendise Mithra
Foto.21. Statuja e perëndisë Asklepit,

----------


## fegi II

Monumentet Mithraimit, gjenden në rajonin dardan, që i përkasin shekullit të tretë pas Krishtit, por vetum nji monument nga Ravne, i cili daton nga shekulli i dytë, dhe ata janë duke ndjekur përkushtimin: D (eo) S (oli) M (Ithrae) DEA INVIC (to ) DEO SANCTO MITHRAE, SALT INVICTO i INVICTO DEO
Në lidhje me adhurimin e perëndisë Mithra, sipas mendimit  E. Cerska, ajo mund të jetë adhuruar si kalors Danubian"124
Adhurimi i të cilit është prova të jetë e vendosur në qendër të Dardanise.125
(Kjo është një pllak kushtim që tregon kalorësin, dhe u gjet në fshatin  Studençan  ne fune te Suharekës (Reka). 126 Ferri 2012 27-48.)


Është shumë interesante pllaka apo ikon guri , gjendur në Janjevë  prane Prishtinës (fig. 20), e cila nuk ka mbishkrim, paraqet perendeshes Mithras që flijon një ka është  i pasur me  skena qe shoqëron tregon luftë të vazhdueshme mes të mirës dhe të keqes dhe triumfin e te mires mbi të keqen, ashtu si  eshtë mitraizmi.126
Perendia Apollon është mjaft i thjeshtë në fillim në panteonin romaknë ne mënyrë që në Romë, si dhe të krahinave u adhurua si një hyjni romake të dritës, të profesionit mjekësor dhe muzikes. 127
Në territorin dardan  ky perendi ne monumente e adhurimit   gjatë shekullit te dytë dhe të tretë pas eres sone, dhe gjendet kryesisht në skajet e jug të Dardanisë romake, 128 
(monumente të dedikuara për Apollonin janë gjetur në Dumanovce pranë Kumanovës (Kumano) dhe Katllanovë në afërsi të Shkupit (Shkup).

 ku njëri prej këtyre monumenteve nga shekulli i dytë është kushtuar Apollonit dhe Dianes, 129, ndërsa të tjerët datimit të shekullit III  e përkushtuar në 130
Adhurimit te kultit Apollonit  në Dardanin jugor dëshmohet nga gjetjet e statujë bronzi ne Ulpian, qe përshkruan peredin Apollon. 131
Djali i Apollonit Asclepius ( Asclepi­os) ose Eskulap (Aeskulapiusit) ishte perëndi e shërimit (Fig. 21), dhe ka një aftësi, sipas besimit, mësoi nga Centaur Chiron dhe përsosi atë në mënyrë që ai mund njerëzit me rigjalle, dhe arsyeja pse Zeusi dënohe vdekje, adhurimi i Asklepios  erdhi në Romë në shekullin e tretë pes, në formën e vet origjinale, dhe ne Roma u përhape  gjithë Perandorin  Romake, ku shërbeu me anëtarët e të gjitha klasave shoqërore
128 monumente të dedikuara për Apollonit janë gjetur në Dumanovce pranë Kumanovës dhe Katllanovë në afërsi të Shkupit (Shkup).
129 M6csy, 1970, 71; Dušanić 1965, 252; Mirdita 1981 224, N.68.

Fig. 22 Statuja e perëndeshës Hygeia
Fig. 23 Statuja e perëndisë Herakliut

----------


## fegi II

Në rajonin dardan jane  zbuluar tre monumente të dedikuara për Asklepit-Aeskulapiusit, dy prej të cilave janë nga shekulli i dytë, që gjendet në sotme Dukagjin në Kosovë, në Pejë dhe Prizren, dhe i treti u gjet në Ravn të cilet u vendosen në shekullin I.
Monumenti u gjet në Pejë,është i përkushtuar për Eskullapu dhe Higjenën, 134
dhe ai në Prizren,Asklepit, Herculesit dhe geniusesit Dolichenus dhe kohorte.135
dhe një nga Ravn Aeskulapiusit dhe perëndeshë Salus, 136 
e cila, sipas mendimit të Mariqevit, duhet të jetë emri i perëndeshës Hygeia, siç është përkthyer në gjuhen Latine,137
Hygeia (Yvleic, HYGIA, Salus, Fig. 22) është në moshë më të vjetër të mishëruara shëndetin fizik dhe shpirtëror. 
Ne Arte është Higija paraqitet si një vajzë e re që mbart një shkop  rreth të cilit është mbështjellur një gjarpër, i cili u bë edhe ne ditën e sotme e lënë një shenjë profesionit mjekësor.
Në mbishkrimet latine ajo përmendi emrin e saj origjinale si HYGIA, por edhe si Salus.
134 Vulic 1931 n. 274; Mirdita 1981.257, n. 269; Ferri 2011 277-292 (Peja-Pejë).
135 Mirdita 1980 182; Mirdita 1981.261, n. 297; Ferri 2011 277-292 (Prizren).
Disa vjet më parë në Vrell  Istog(Burimi)  gjetur një pjatë të bukur në relifin e te  cilës me pamjen Perendis Dioniz.141
Ne pllake paraqiten 5 karaktere  ,ne  karakterine mesem esht Dionisi i cili vallëzon dhe  Pan i bie shiringë (flautit).

Perendia Frigias i henes  Sabasius (Sabasius), i biri i perëndeshës Cibelë, i cili më vonë është identifikuar me Dionisin, 142 është mjaft i nderuar ne rajonet  ilire, vetëm ose së bashku me kultin të Magna Mater, Jupiter Amonit dhe Dionisit, përveç në tempujt dhe faltoret më të vogla të quajtur sacella 143
 (latin: sacellum, mn sacellal.143.
dhe monumentet epigrafik te Dardanisë romake përmendur vetëm një paraqitet, një monumentin i gjetur pranë Ravne.145
Në rajonin  dardani  gjatë sundimit romak, në adhurimin joformal, adhuronin perëndeshën Nemesis (Nćueoic, Nemesis).
Ajo është e mbrojtur nga komunitetet e ndryshme, vendbanime të mëdha, gladiatorëve, minatorëve dhe etj.147
Duket se ne zonat dardane  fillimisht adhuronin si mbrojtës i qyteteve të mëdha, pasi ajo është një monument kushtuar asaj ne fillim të shekullit të II pas Krishtit u gjetë në afërsi të Scupija, dhe më vonë, në shekullin e dytë dhe të tretë, ajo është më e nderuar si mbrojtës minatorëve, siç dëshmohet nga ka qen  e përkushtuar ne monumentet në Mitrovice te Kosovës, 2 monumente në Sllatinë  pran Soqanica 149
në këshilla e kesaj  perëndeshes  barte  atribut për Augusta Sacra ose Regina Sacra, pra në zonën e rrethit të vjetër minierave Metalli Dardani, i cili ishte pjesë e Metalli Ulpiani që nuk ishin në pronësi të shtetit, por ishin patrimonium te perandorëve  romakë . 150


shtojce nga une
*Disa te dhena te fundit per Dionisin 
Dionisi me prejardhjen e vet nuk është grek, si duket është hyjni lindore.
 Emri tjetër i tij, Bakkho, Bakusi, është me origjinë indiase.
Ne studimeve te fundit  mbas përmbytjes, Dionisi i Riu, i cili shpesh shfaqet në anije, ka udhtuar nga Atlantisi ne  Evropë në Indi, duke synuar gjithë bota te mësojnë artin punuar token, kultivimin e rrushi dhe shkrimit.
Arka e Noes
Tregimet kureshtar te Libres se Zanafillës, në të cilën bijtë e Nout, babai i tij zbuloi organet gjenitale ndërsa ai po flinte gjumë te dehur gjithashtu na tregon për vdekjen e ngadaltë të procesit.
Ne kemi parë se organet gjenitale pjesë e fundit e anatomisë njerëzore që evoluar në këtë formë, por bijtë pra të doja të di diçka në lidhje me origjinën e tyre.
A  ishin këta  bijtë e një njeri  apo  gjysmëperëndi apo engjëll?
Asnjë nga dijetarët nuk e konteston se disa nga tregimet e kulturave më të vjetra kane shërbyer si një material për historinë biblike.

Elemente të njohura nga pikëpamja biblike, të tilla si për shembull Arka,e pëllumbave dhe dega e ullirit, jane shfaqur me heret me pare te sumerianet, vetume si Nuhu eshte thirrur Ziusudra.
I njëjti hero esht shfaqur në historin në tregimet ne Mesopotami i quajtur Atrahasis, si dhe në Babiloni, që ai u quajti Upnapishtimom.

1.Monedha tjetër argjendi  ka profilin relievite me kokë me mjekër te perëndies  Dionisit me një shirite të gjerë rrethe kokes mbi  flokët e tij, duke treguar degëze dredhkë.
Ne anen tjeter te monedhes me pamje lakuriq, me mjekër Silenius, me këmbët te larguar, koken e kthye në një anë, ndërsa në dorën e djathtë duke mbajtur nje trofe.


Foto 2. kup Dionysus , e shekullit 6 pes.Dionisit me anije 
sikur Noa (Nuhi)
Noah është krejt natyrshëm u bë një fermer, sepse arkeologjia na tregon se bujqësia,ka filluar vetëm atëherë, në periudhën neolitike.

Foto.3.Mozaik i Dionisit ne (Serbi)*

----------


## fegi II

Adhurimi i perëndeshës Hilare (Hylara)  e cila është mishëruar kushtet njohëse, të tilla si gëzim dhe lumturi. 151
nuk ishte shumë e përhapur ne rajonin  dardan   ishte e panjohur, pasi u gjet vetëm një monument të dedikuar për të.
Ky monument,  i cili   u vendose në shekullin II pas Krishtit, u gjet në Nish dhe është i përkushtuar për Jupiterin, Junon, Libera dhe Hilari.152
Besohet se Hillary, e cila ishte në të qe  u përmend nga Libero ne vend perëndeshës Libera, për disa arsye zëvendësohet me perendeshen Liber, e cila është gjithmonë në monumentet epigrafik e përmendura në art përfaqëson Liberon.
Adhurimi i perëndive egjiptiane Isis (lotc, Isis) dhe Serapis ne zonen  dardane ardhur prej Romës, dhe pavarësisht nga fakti se provat epigrafik i adhurimit e këtyre perëndive në pjesë të tjera të Mesise Epërme, si në krahinat më fqinje me përjashtim Dalmaci 153 dhe Istria, 154 mjaft të rralla, megjithatë, dhe në përgjithësi të panjohur, ne rajonin dardan jane  gjetur disa monumente të dedikuara për Serapis dhe vetëm një Izid. 
Shumica e tyre u gjetën në Dardani jugore: në Zlokućan Skoplja.156 në fshatrat: Dresnik  i Zlakućan ne funde te  Klines dhe në fshatin Llukavc i Thatë në fund të Istoge.157
Të gjitha këto monumente përkasin shek II dhe të atribuojnë atyre Serapis mbartin Invictus dhe Conservator, dhe mbishkrimin nga Zlokućani pranë Shkupit 
Bazuar në gjetjet arkeologjike dhe dëshmive tjera relevante, është supozuar se Scupi antik ishte një nga qendrat në të cilën ata adhuronin perendin Serapis, 158 dhe tjerat  në qendër të adhurimit Serapis mund të jetë  fshati Zllakuqan -Kline 
ku ata u zbuluan altarët dhe mbetjet arkitektonike e tempullit (fotot 24 dhe 25), në të cilat ata mund të adhurojnë së bashku Izide dhe Serapis.159
Adhurimi i perëndeshës sirian Atargatis, i njohur si Dea Siria dhe Dea Syriae, se  ka dëshmi te disa monumenteve epigrafik nga Scupija (fotot  27) .160
Fig. 24 Vendi i gjetjes shenjtërores dhe altarit dedikuar për Isis dhe Serapis në fshatin Zlakućan (Zllakuqan) me Klinë (Kline)
-Llambë balte që përshkruan hyjnitë,gjiptiane Isis dhe Serapis dhe atributet e tyre (briri i bollëkut, lojë me birila, gjarpër). 3 shek 2 pes -Issa Kroaci

----------


## fegi II

Besohet se ne Scupi ka egistu i shenjtë kushtuar perëndeshës Atargatis dhe Scupi ishte një nga qendrat e adhurimit të saj në Ballkan.
Perëndeshë Atargatis fillimisht ishte perëndeshë e tokës, si Cybele dhe Demeter.
Ajo ishte mbrojtës i shoqërisë, perëndeshë e natyrës, ujit, pjellorisë, shoqërise dhe jetes fetare dhe i  fatit. (Morford / Lenardon 1994 309 162 Mirdita)
Ne të gjithë Perandorinë Romake ishte i njohur si Dea Siri, dhe adhurimi i saj ishte sinkretik.162
Ajo është përhapur në të gjitha anët e botës dhe është në pjesë të ndryshme të njohur me emra të ndryshëm: Atargatis, Derecet, Ataratha, Deasura, Iasura dhe u identifikua si me perëndeshen Astarte, Ishtar, 163 Venus Urania, Hera, Rhea, Kybele, Afërdita dhe Arthemida Azzanathcona 164

Përveç monumenteve epigrafik, mbishkrimet e të cilëve dëshmojnë për adhurimin e perëndive të ndryshme dhe gjysme te perendive, ne rajonin  dardan jane gjetur dhe monumentet tekstet e të cilave dëshmojnë se ata janë të përkushtuar për vdekjen e njerëzve.
Një monument i  vendosur në shekullin II pas Krishtit, dhe u gjet ne Soçanicë jo large Mitrovicës (Kosove), ka një përkushtim: ANTINOO HEROI(foto 26), dhe ishte dedikuar për Antinoju, shok i perandorit Hadrian (117 në 138 pas Krishtit) 
AI  djalë shumë i ri u mbytën në lumin Nil,Hadriani është merzitur shume dhe respektit që ai e ngriti atë në nivelin e adhurimit hyjnor.
Hadriani per  Antinoj ngriti  disa tempuj në Egjipt (ku fatkeqsisht  vdiq i riu) dhe në Azinë e Vogël, dhe mbetjet e tempullit dhe pllakat janë të vetmet gjurmë të adhurimit të Antinous në Balkanu.165
Monumenti i gjetur në Bllacë pranë Shkupit, e cila është dedikuar IOVI ET IVNONAE, DRACCONI ET DRACCENAE ET ALEXANDRO mund të klasifikohet si monumente të dedikuara për njerëzit, ashtu siç është, përveç perëndive, dhe i dedikuar për Alexander, apo njeri i vdekshëm, i cili pas vdekjes së tij përfshinte ndër perendite të pavdekshëm.166
Mythology 164 2003 325
165 De Ruggiero 1.895,493-496; Čerškov 1973,215. 166 Maric 1933,85 në 86.
153
Fig. 25 Mbetjet te shenjtë arkitektonike te Isis dhe Serapis 
Fig. 26. Pllaka te shenjtë shenjtëruar vdekshëm Antinous

----------


## fegi II

vijon nga faqja 153
ishte i përhapur në mesin e ilirëve dhe në mesin e popujve të tjerë të lashtë  te botes .167
Një monument ne kalimin nga shekullit  I deri II era jone , i cili u gjet pranë Leskovcit, ka një mbishkrim  kushtimi : Omphalae (. Fig 28) duke iu referuar gruas së vdekshme  OMFALA  që sipas mitologjisë, ishte mbretëresha e Lidias dhe ishte njërat nga grat  e Herculesit. 168
Përfaqësimet vizuale te Omfalinise  mund të gjenden në pikturë, unaza me vulë 170 
dhe kjo ështe e vetmja epigrafik e adhurimit  per OMFALA në rajonin dardan  dhe më gjerë.
Prandaj, zona dardane, gjatë katër shekujve të parë pas Krishtit, zbuluar shumë prova epigrafik, artistike dhe arkitektonike të adhurimit të perëndive të panteonit zyrtar romak, perëndive jozyrtare me origjinë të huajt (kryesisht lindore) dhe disa perëndive vendase , të cilët ishin mbetjet e besimeve vendase , që nga koha para pushtimit romak  mbretria Dardane, qendra e të cilit ishte në Scupi, ne zona Ulpianae dhe Municipija DD në Naissus, Timacum minusu dhe disa qendra të tjera të mëdha në këtë zonë që ishte para pushtimit romak te Mbretrive Dardane.
Shfaqja dhe përhapja e krishterimit në fillim të antikitetit ishte fillimi i vogël superioritetit mësimet monoteiste mbi shume perendi, ndërsa Krishterimi, paralel me persekutimet romake e cila mbrojti besimin  shume perendi, ndër të tjera, kishte për të luftuar për pozitën e Mithraismit  është feja zyrtare e Perandorisë Romake, disa shekuj, megjithatë, pase  shpalljes te perandorit Galiri (260  në 268), nga 260 vjet më vonë pase  Krisht..171 pastaj urdhëron perandor Galeria (305th për 311th) në prill të vitit 311. godine.172 komandat për tolerancën fetare e perandorit Konstandinit të Madh (306-337  gjeri te udhresa e perandorit Teodosit I  (379th në 395), prej 380 (që krishterimi është deklaruar i detyrueshëm me anë të besimit
 172 Veh 2001 37; Shkoni 2006 267
173 Joviç 1994,20; Đakovac / Bigoviç 20
Fig. 27. Pjatë me një mbishkrim kushtuar perëndeshës Atargatis
Fig. 28.Altar kushtuar OMFALES, një nga gratë e  Herakleut

----------


## fegi II

FisI ilir i Liburnve në dritën e të tillë etnike, kufirin dhe ndarjet administrative që nuk mund të injorohet në zhvillimin historik, fenomenin e fesë dhe kultit në mes besimeve të vjetra parahistorike të lëvizjeve fetare romake mund të gjurmohen unik në të gjithë rajonin e Istrias në kohët e lashta?
Shumica e kulteve vendase të njohura për mbishkrimet e gjetura dhe të ruajtura në monumentet kushtimor ngritura në kohët romake, dhe një përjashtim, monumentale skulpturë parahistorike të një gruaje duke  lindur (Magna Mater) dhe hyjnia mashkullor (kalorësi) nga shekulli i 5-të para Kr.8 
Kjo skulpturë guri zbuluar në Nesactium (Nesactiumy) 
i  organizuar dhe vertetuar ne venbanimin  e siperfaqjes  vazhdimsi nga Epoka e Bronzit gjeri te faza më i re e  Epokës së Hekurit (3.2. BC), kur  fillon, Sipas burimeve të disponueshme, baza i aleancës fisnore Histra.
Si qendra administrative ka ruajtur rëndësinë e saj jo vetëm  shpirtërore, por edhe në kuptimin kulturor, e cila është bazuar në traditën e saj me të vjetër e njohur autoktone kulturore dhe kultit të mesit te Istrias, me një krijimtari të zhvilluar artistike që prej kohes se Bronzit dhe të kohes se Hekurit.
Krijimin te kësaj traditave kronike konfirmuar me  skulpturë e një grua qe lind, fragmenti i skulptures e nje  të ri të zhveshur - Kouros(i riu) dhe pllaka guri të zbukuruara me motive gjeometrike.
Para se të analizuar specifikisht dhe rëndësinë e kulteve indigjene Nesactium, është e nevojshme të theksohet se edhe Nezakcij  i vetmi vendbanim  historik në Istria.
ma (shtylla) 12 tashmë veq ne  shekullin e 11-të para Krishtit. dhe sikur edhe qeramika Histriane provenijenciaanale 

Më themelorja  e keti  simbiozi  arritur në elementet interpolational te kultit te  pjellorisë, i cili është i pranishëm në të gjitha kombet e njohura prehistorike dhe më pas klasike, sigurisht në interpretimin e tyre specifike individuale (psh. Gea-Cybele, Magna Mater ose GEA Tellus, Bona Dea, Magna Mater-Ops etj). 
*Fig 1.Nezakcija, skulpturë e një grua gjate lindjes dhe kalorësi, shek. 5 para eres sone.*
*Përveç kultit fertilitetit, jane zhvilluar edhe  versione të ndryshme dominuese të njohuri specifike fetare, në kohën e lashtë ne Istria jane festuar kulte të shumta femërore, të cilat kanë mbijetuar vetëm në përshkrimet në formë të pastër ose në pjesën interpretimiy nominale romake .
Keshtu shfaqen hyjnitë dhe festohen në traditën vendase Histriane: Borija (Boria), Trita, Nebra (Nebres) Sentona dhe Eja (Eia) dhe Ika ose Ica dhe Irija*

----------

